
Next Billion-Dollar Startups 2020 - vinnyglennon
https://www.forbes.com/sites/amyfeldman/2020/05/28/next-billion-dollar-startups-2020/#7d6b67b43f9f
======
notadog
The list: Acorns, Algolia, Andela, Benchling (YC S12), Capsule, Coalition,
Cockroach Labs, Expanse, Fivetran (YC W13), Gong, Homebound, Ironclad (YC
S15), Lyra Health, Mirror, Moveworks, Rippling (YC W17), Shipwell, Signal
Sciences, SmartRent, Solugen (YC W17), Superhuman, Tally, Tray.io, Trusted
Health, and Weave.

